# Dayton 1200 HT



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys, Thanks for the support so far...

i am planning to switch my sony saw 2500 with a Dayton 1200 150 or 120 watt (different descriptions on net are saying different). Pls look at below questions and help: (receiver : yamaha 371 bl (100 per channel)

1) Will this make some qualitative difference or will it be very marginal? I know their are mixed views out there and hence checking. 
2) The dayton is coming to 150 USD with shipment (ballpark) and if i a dissatisfied i believe to return it back will be another shipment cost. i bought sony for 90 including shipment (so cost vs quality tradeoff - is it worth it?)
3) this needs to be connected to a Yamaha 371 bl which has a sub out. I dont see any LFE in port in the dayton - do i have to go the speaker route to connect it (basically sub to speaker section on amp and speakers to sub). Considering i had a LFE on my sony. (not too happy with sony though). I also see line level on dayton but my yamaha receiver has no line level out on it.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

abk911 said:


> 1) Will this make some qualitative difference or will it be very marginal?


I can only guess here, but I would expect it to make some difference, but i don't know if it'll be worthwhile. IMO your best bet is to start around the $450 price range for a sub though - IMO that's where the good stuff begins :devil:



> 3) this needs to be connected to a Yamaha 371 bl which has a sub out. I dont see any LFE in port in the dayton - do i have to go the speaker route to connect it (basically sub to speaker section on amp and speakers to sub). Considering i had a LFE on my sony. (not too happy with sony though). I also see line level on dayton but my yamaha receiver has no line level out on it.


LFE out and line level out are one and the same thing.


----------



## mannymulle (Apr 13, 2012)

I have no experience with the Dayton sub you are considering, but have done face-offs on two others that I own in the same price range. The Velodyne VX-10 is a good value is quick and tuneful. I would expect it to better the SAW-2500. The Sony SAW-3000 has a 12 inch driver and beats the Velodyne VX-10 in sheer volume and low end extension. I expect that the Dayton you are considering will have better build quality, and it is favorably reviewed. The results of a face-off between it and the SAW-3000 would be of interest. Another choice to consider that I own and have tested is the Yamaha YST-216bl available now on Newegg for $119.00. It bettered the Velodyne in low end extension and nearly matched the SAW-3000 in sheer output. The Sony still had more low end, but the Yamaha looks nicer.


----------

